# Need input



## meridianboy00 (Mar 26, 2011)

I am new with all of this and need some help. I am looking for a unit that I can store my dvds on and be able to leave it hooked up to my tv all the time. Kinda like I dvr I guess. where I have a remote and be able to go through my movies and so fourth. I have already ripped my dvds and they are in avi format on my computer now. Right now I just hook my laptop up and play like that but would rather have a a stand alone unit instead of my laptop. I dont have a lot of dvds. Less than 100. Can someone please point me in the right direction


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like you need a HTPC (Home Theater PC). Given you already have a PC, at most a couple upgrades should be all you need at the most. A quiet cooling system, and a video card with HDMI will do the job. This is assuming your PC is close enough to your listening room etc. There are people better placed to advise on specific though, I'm sure they will chip in soon enough :T

Finally, welcome to HTS, good to have you here :clap:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with Dan. Also, the Kaleidoscope Movie Server and the Popcorn Hour Server should meet your needs. However, the HTPC will definitely be the cheapest solution.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A popcorn hour should be comparable cost to a new computer. I like the HTPC for unrestricted streaming options (any website, any format), but the popcorn hour can't be beat for simple, quiet, and energy efficient.


----------

